# Monitor is dark



## Nordic (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a spare hp w17e. The picture is so dark I can barely tell there is even a picture. Its like the backlight is barely on. The screen does get bright when I first turn it on or change is resolution; it also is brightest at the bottom and dimmer at the top. 

So really I think the back light died. I don't want to just throw it away. Can I fix it? I think I might be able to. I found this guide here.


----------



## xvi (Oct 29, 2012)

Sounds like the inverter that powers your backlight is failing. It's common for the capacitors to start to fail. Sometimes it will flicker, sometimes it will flat out die.

If you don't want to try to replace the inverter, I suggest turning it in to a projector.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 29, 2012)

xvi said:


> Sounds like the inverter that powers your backlight is failing. It's common for the capacitors to start to fail. Sometimes it will flicker, sometimes it will flat out die.
> 
> If you don't want to try to replace the inverter, I suggest turning it in to a projector.



I guess it could be the inverter also. Something in there. A projector would be a cool mod but I totally don't know how I would make that work in my house.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 30, 2012)

Had the same exact issue on my IBM Thinkvision a few days ago.  Monitor lights up brightly at the top and darker at bottom for a second after turning it on or changing resolution and goes it black but there was image.

In my case, one of the CCFL at the bottom burned out and the inverter protection kicks on turning all lamps off.

You could try to isolate the lamp that fails to turn on and replace it but it's a very hard job in some monitors  In others, you can slide the lamps out easily.

Edit: There are people who replaces them with LED strips powered from the monitor's own PSU and remove the inverter


----------



## Jetster (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a 42" tha i need to do that. I replaced the inverter but noting. I know its the back light because I can se the image with a flashlight. I tink one of the tubes. 
 is out. It will come on for a couple second


----------



## Nordic (Nov 8, 2012)

So I took the monitor apart. Here is an imagur album of the pictures. So what is the inverter and how would I replace it and with what inverter. I am probably size restricted here.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks like the inverter is the long PBC across the top second pic. Google the model on E Bay. The bottom pics is the PSU


----------



## Nordic (Nov 8, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Looks like the inverter is the long PBC across the top second pic. Google the model on E Bay. The bottom pics is the PSU



Anyone know where I could get an inverter to replace that one?


----------



## Jetster (Nov 8, 2012)

http://h20141.www2.hp.com/Hpparts/Default.aspx?mscssid=FF636554B0B14DF58C25DD3B052359B2


----------



## Derek12 (Nov 10, 2012)

I still think its the lamp not inverte I would try it first but its up to you


----------

